# 2613 EOI Submitted with 60 points from April 2015



## greatwork (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi All,
This thread is created for 2613 occupant with 60 points who have submitted the EOI since april 2015 and waiting for invitation to apply.


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

greatwork said:


> Hi All,
> This thread is created for 2613 occupant with 60 points who have submitted the EOI since april 2015 and waiting for invitation to apply.


Greatwork,

When di you submit your EOI for 2613 with 60 points? and did you receive an invite during the Aug 3 2015 round


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

sridhar5ms said:


> Greatwork,
> 
> When di you submit your EOI for 2613 with 60 points? and did you receive an invite during the Aug 3 2015 round


Hie even i have applied with 60 pts under 261311 -analyst programmer on 17th april ,
did not receive any invite yet...
how about you?


----------



## Rev1198 (Jul 7, 2015)

261312- Developer Programmer
I submitted my EOI on 27th of April.
447 seats per round for 2613 and imagine how many 65 and 70 points ppl submit their EOI within next round. 1 invitation per month is so bad if we have only 60 points.


----------



## abb2959 (Apr 29, 2015)

Rev1198 said:


> 261312- Developer Programmer
> I submitted my EOI on 27th of April.
> 447 seats per round for 2613 and imagine how many 65 and 70 points ppl submit their EOI within next round. 1 invitation per month is so bad if we have only 60 points.


I think the backlog is cleared until 30 march 2015.
probably we might have to wait at least 3-4 rounds depends upon the 65-70 
pointers.:fingerscrossed:
even the results of 3rd are not been published :juggle:


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

It pretty sad that I have to wait for january /feb 2016 for my invite then,...

Submitted 189- 261313 software engineer on 4 June 2015.


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

Dhijaj 
I am guessing Nov 2015 invite will clear 60 points backlog for 2613 for EOIs submitted till June30 2015

Just my guess.let us see.

if you were to wait till Jan or Feb for EOI submitted by June,what about those who submit 60 point EOI in September for example?would they never be invited?


----------



## greatwork (Jul 23, 2015)

sridhar5ms said:


> Greatwork,
> 
> When di you submit your EOI for 2613 with 60 points? and did you receive an invite during the Aug 3 2015 round


Hi,
I submitted EOI on 23rd July , 2015 with 60 points in 2613. I am waiting for the september round or october round.As per the DIBP website for august round cut off for 2613 is 60 point and cut off date is 2 April 2015 4:13pm.


----------



## greatwork (Jul 23, 2015)

abb2959 said:


> I think the backlog is cleared until 30 march 2015.
> probably we might have to wait at least 3-4 rounds depends upon the 65-70
> pointers.:fingerscrossed:
> even the results of 3rd are not been published :juggle:


Reulst of 3rd august 2015 round is published and as per the DIBP website for august round cut off for 2613 is 60 point and cut off date is 2 April 2015 4:13pm.


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

By August.i am hoping a invite by November 2015 or sooner


----------



## greatwork (Jul 23, 2015)

sridhar5ms said:


> By August.i am hoping a invite by November 2015 or sooner


In july 2015 round cut off score was 65 and cut off date for 2613 was 27 June 2015 11:20pm and in august round cut off score was 60 and cut off date for 2613 was 2 April 2015 4:13pm. So according to this they cleared backlog of all 65 pointers till august 2nd plus they have started inviting 60 pointers ,so almost 1 month backlog is cleared,according to this in 7th september round april backlog,in october may,in november round june and in december round july backlog and so on must be cleared. so probably september round will make this much clear. Also noone knows how many application are received,If it's less then invite may get faster and if it's more then it may get slower.


----------



## greatwork (Jul 23, 2015)

How many application may have been received for 2613 with 60 point after april 2015?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

"*Tentative*" invitation round result


"Visa Date of Effect"	"Invitation Round"
3-Apr-15 3-Aug
28-Apr-15 3-Sep
13-May-15 3-Oct
28-May-15 3-Nov
12-Jun-15 3-Dec
27-Jun-15 3-Jan
12-Jul-15 3-Feb
27-Jul-15 3-Mar

*PS : Please be informed that the above date is entirely my thought and does not gurrantee anything*


----------



## dhijaj (Jun 27, 2013)

Only 10 days back log was cleared in last round. How do you say 25 days will be cleared in September invites (i.e april 2 2015 to april 28 2015)



Fanish said:


> "*Tentative*" invitation round result
> 
> 
> "Visa Date of Effect"	"Invitation Round"
> ...


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

Folks, does this mean that if you have 65points and applied in aug you are likely to receive a invite in the Sep 7 round?


----------



## wolfskin (Nov 12, 2014)

I am expecting by end of year.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1sECrzTeAYNsLG8obgbGia1QkjaIjIS8PMr0EIt0dWqQ/edit#gid=0


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

I have lodged my EOI recently. I have seen folks talk about front loading for PCC, Medicals and Form 80. Does it mean that I can before receiving the invite start to work on getting these done ? Need some pointers on this please.


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

sandy456 said:


> I have lodged my EOI recently. I have seen folks talk about front loading for PCC, Medicals and Form 80. Does it mean that I can before receiving the invite start to work on getting these done ? Need some pointers on this please.


I'm in the same boat with you on this. What does front loading mean exactly? :confused2:


----------



## sridhar5ms (Aug 8, 2015)

It means to process pcc and medical before CO asks you to do so that u can submit them sooner and not lose ttime


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI on 4th July with 60 points under 261311 Analyst programmer. Waiting for the invitation. No hopes for sep round also.


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

How can I start to process PCC and medicals before CO asks please ? What is the process ?


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Has any got their EOI open with 60 points in August EOI round ?
I applied on 13th Aug with 60 points .


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 4th July with 60 points under 261311 Analyst programmer. Waiting for the invitation. No hopes for sep round also.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey you got invitation


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey 
Yes I got invitation but I update my EOI on 28/08/15
With 5 points from my work experience.
So total point was 65


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

Dear fellow applicants,

I'll be submitting my EOI by this month (261313 - Software Engineer) with 60 points. What could be an estimation of when I'll get my invite?
I don't mind waiting some months, I just want to be sure I will end up getting it.

What do you guys think?

Best,


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

The Skillselect site is not updated with the 7th september data. How much more time ?.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

So finally the 7-Sep cut off date is out i.e. 9th May


----------



## kapadnis (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi

I have submitted EOI for 190 on 18 Sept.

Code - 261313
ACS- +ve
IELTS - 6.5
ACS Experience - 7 years
Total Points including SS - 60

Do I have any chance to get invite from NSW ? by when ?

Thanks


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Invitation rounds will be held twice a month from October 2015 and dates of rounds will be advised in advance. The maximum numbers of invitations to be issued in the October 2015 invitation rounds are as follows:

9 October 2015
23 October 2015


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

547 applications got processed in the 7th September invitation round for 261313. It is 100 more than Jul/Aug.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sreelatha.k2011 said:


> I have submitted my EOI on 4th July with 60 points under 261311 Analyst programmer. Waiting for the invitation. No hopes for sep round also.


Hello mate ,

Have you got invitation in last round ?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Guys,
So we have the invitations round processed today. What is the date for 60 points ?. My friend with 65 points submitted EOI on 20 September got the invitation.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Guys any news for the 60 pointers.


----------



## bharathjangam (Jan 3, 2015)

Based on previous round invitations we have to wait for 2 more months . I have submitted my EOI on 8th June.


----------



## auscol1984 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi everybody. Just wanted to join the conversation, 60 points submitted on 26 Jun 2015, for 261312 (Developer Programmer). No invitation received yet. Thank you.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

I suspect 20-21 May cut off date for 9 October invivtation.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Ahhh to my surprise the 60 pointers date didn't move any further in the 9th October invitation list.... seems much longer wait now.

I have one question to the gurus in forum, My ACS is getting expired on 20th January 2016. I have already logged by EOI. Does the ACS assessment letter should be valid at the time of EOI invite/Visa application ?.


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

Fanish said:


> Ahhh to my surprise the 60 pointers date didn't move any further in the 9th October invitation list.... seems much longer wait now.


Does this mean there were no 60 pointers invited this round?
I'ts been 2 rounds now without moving further... This is interesting because in the September round 60 pointers moved further than we expected. Seems like we will get something like a 1-2 month delay in our estimations.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

isaiasfritsch said:


> Does this mean there were no 60 pointers invited this round?
> I'ts been 2 rounds now without moving further... This is interesting because in the September round 60 pointers moved further than we expected. Seems like we will get something like a 1-2 month delay in our estimations.


 Yes No 60 pointers were picked in october. That soo sad...


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

Fanish said:


> Yes No 60 pointers were picked in october. That soo sad...


Let's wait and see how we do on November 6th :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

isaiasfritsch said:


> Let's wait and see how we do on November 6th :fingerscrossed:


So we had november invitation round today... Any good news for 60 pointers.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

I have applied my EOI by mentioning my whole employment history ( from July 2010 onwards) as it is written on EOI submitting form "Provide detail of client's employment history for the last 10 years" but ACS has deducted my 2 years and considered work after July 2012. 

Please tell me while lodging EOI we have to mention whole experience or only that experience which ACS has told us?

For instance: I lodge my EOI on 03-Jul-2015 with below mentioned details and got 5 points for work experience( considering Points breakdown sheet provided by SkillSelect). On 09-jul-2015, I got a mail that my experience has been upgraded. When I saw Points breakdown sheet they gave me 10 points for my work experience and consider 5 years of my work not 3 years. 

EOI lodge with this detail (Provide detail of client's employment history for the last 10 years):-
July 2010 to Jan 2012 in X company
Feb 2012 to Jun 2013 in Y company
July 2013 to till now in Z company

Mail from ACS wrote that: "The following employment after July 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313."

That means: 

July 2012 to Jun 2013 in Y company
July 2013 to till now in Z company


Tell me, when we have to apply EOI, whole employment history has to be mentioned or only ACS figure.

Hope you understand my query.

Kindly reply to solve my confusion.


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> I have applied my EOI by mentioning my whole employment history ( from July 2010 onwards) as it is written on EOI submitting form "Provide detail of client's employment history for the last 10 years" but ACS has deducted my 2 years and considered work after July 2012.
> 
> Please tell me while lodging EOI we have to mention whole experience or only that experience which ACS has told us?
> 
> ...


You can mention all. But you can only mark the employment as "skilled relevant" for the ones ACS have stated to be and after the met date they have given you.
Also remember to split the employment that conflicts with your met date.

For example:
Employment from 01.2010 until 11.2015 considered skilled relevant by ACS
Met date given to you by ACS: 01.2012
With this, you have to split your employment into two:
01.2010 until 01.2012 - Not relevant
02.2012 until 11.2015 - Relevant


----------



## Ramsp (Nov 3, 2014)

Subscribing 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Subscribed... waiting waiting...


----------



## taurasmishu (Sep 15, 2015)

Any luck for candidates with 60 points in Code 2613 this time?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

The 60 pointer queue has moved till the 16-18th of May...


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

rahulnair said:


> The 60 pointer queue has moved till the 16-18th of May...


Where did you find this? Could not find it on the Skillselect website.
So that's an only 10 days advancement?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

isaiasfritsch said:


> Where did you find this? Could not find it on the Skillselect website.
> So that's an only 10 days advancement?


Official result is not out yet... It is as per the confirmation from members


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Not very motivating.


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

Fanish said:


> Not very motivating.


Yeah, not much. This means at least 2 months delay on what we expected.

Quick question: I've applied on September, if they delay my invite after July 2016 (ceilings reset) and 2613 continues, my EOI remains until I get invited?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

isaiasfritsch said:


> Yeah, not much. This means at least 2 months delay on what we expected.
> 
> Quick question: I've applied on September, if they delay my invite after July 2016 (ceilings reset) and 2613 continues, my EOI remains until I get invited?


Yes, It is active for 2 years from the date you have logged EOI.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Dears,

Any good news for 60 pointers in todays invitation round ?.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

waiting for the update for 60 pointers since the Skill select site is not yet updated.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

The 60 pointer for 2613xx queue has moved till the 23rd of May as per the update on the forum... Exact dates will be known only once the results are out. Expecting it to move till the 26th of may though


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

Waiting as well...


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Gosh...EOI submitters from May are waiting for an invite??? means there's a genuinely looooo........oong queue for 2613!


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

jango28 said:


> Gosh...EOI submitters from May are waiting for an invite??? means there's a genuinely looooo........oong queue for 2613!


Jango,
You timeline says that you are waiting grant from April 2015, Is it correct ?. If true, Does it take so long, what seems to be the issue here ?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

So we have the Skillselect site updated with 23rd November data and the cut off date for 60 pointers is 19th May 

What is the update for 4th December invitation round ?.


----------



## Meena20 (Jul 22, 2015)

Fanish said:


> So we have the Skillselect site updated with 23rd November data and the cut off date for 60 pointers is 19th May
> 
> What is the update for 4th December invitation round ?.


Hi mate,

As per the list maintained in this forum for 60 pointers (2613 code), the cut off date is June 9th.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Guys any update of the 18th December invitation round.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Guys,

My EOI is of 18/12 with 60p (for 261313). Any chance to be invited by Aug/2016? I'll loose points by that date due age factor.


----------



## lance_k (Oct 14, 2015)

jango28 said:


> Gosh...EOI submitters from May are waiting for an invite??? means there's a genuinely looooo........oong queue for 2613!


Hello - What is CO in your signature?


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

lance_k said:


> Hello - What is CO in your signature?




Case Officer


----------



## lance_k (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks Rahul


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Fanish said:


> Guys any update of the 18th December invitation round.


The 60 pointer queue for 2613 has moved till 21 June as per users on the forum.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratualtions Rahul !!!!

One question Rahul, Is your ACS active as of date ?. My ACS is getting expired on January 2016 hence not sure whether i need to go for new ACS or that is fine.

So it has moved just 9 days from 4th Dec invitation round.


----------



## rahulnair (May 17, 2015)

Fanish said:


> Congratualtions Rahul !!!!
> 
> One question Rahul, Is your ACS active as of date ?. My ACS is getting expired on January 2016 hence not sure whether i need to go for new ACS or that is fine.
> 
> So it has moved just 9 days from 4th Dec invitation round.




Thank you. Yes my Acs skill assessment is valid. I believe the assessment had to be valid as it is mentioned when you fill up information for filing of visa. However if you are continuing in the same job with the exact same R&R it might not be required.



Not really sure about it though. Better you put it as a these in the forum so that anyone who had similar experience can comment.


----------



## isaiasfritsch (Aug 6, 2015)

I've applied on 16/09... A bit nervous if my invite will come until next reset or not...

Backlog for 60 points cleared until 25/6 according to users on the forum.
Ceiling is on 3184 / 5364.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

isaiasfritsch said:


> I've applied on 16/09... A bit nervous if my invite will come until next reset or not...
> 
> Backlog for 60 points cleared until 25/6 according to users on the forum.
> Ceiling is on 3184 / 5364.


Have you applied for SS? If not, you could try that opiton.


----------



## auscol1984 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi. I have 60 points and received my invitation last friday (8-Jan-2016). I applied on Skill Select on 25-Jun-2015 (Skilled Independent Visa 189, Developer Programmer).


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Dears,

I submitted my EOI on 25th Jul and received the invitation today. I should have been very happy becuase i waited for so long for htiss moment but not. 

My ACS got expired on 20th Jan and as per Skill select the ACS letter should be active. What should i do ?.

Regards,
Fanish


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Fanish said:


> Dears,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 25th Jul and received the invitation today. I should have been very happy becuase i waited for so long for htiss moment but not.
> 
> ...


Sad to hear, mate. ... but re-assess it with ACS over again? luckly, you get it done in one week or so. Since you have 60 days to apply, I don't see any issues with ACS re-assessment. I know it's painful due the 500 bucks and rework but it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi malbuquerque306,

I have already applied for ACS on 08th January and waiting for results. As per skill select EOI instructions, it states that one should have active ACS letter at the time of invitation. 

But as per your statement, You mean to say that i can apply for Visa with the different ACS letter than what is mentioned in EOI. Can you please help me with some case you might have heard earlier.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Fanish,

OK, I see some issues.... Re-reading your post I got a fully understanding about your situation, mate.

Firstly, you could try to re-new your assessment (instead of a new one) but again, you would have issues with your EOI because you mentioned an older one (oh gosh, which expired couple days ago!). So, you can't use this DIBP invite since your current ACS assessment has just expired *before* the invitation's date was sent. And, your new ACS assessment will be after the invitation date BUT probably be finished before the invitation expires. So, I don't think you will need to submit a new EOI with the new ACS assessment. 
Well, maybe better to ask a MARA agent or wait for a more senior member of this forum to clarify 100% your situation. It's a tough one! 

I hope you can use this EOI! At least, you haven't paid anything to DIBP for the visa app fee, right?


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

I received my renew ACS assessment today. I have not paid the visa fee. Will wait for the invitation letter to get lapsed and submit new EOI.

Read few blogs where in people have the same experience and they suggested the same.


----------

